# DS game releases at GBAtemp



## antonkan (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's my suggestion that the NDS Releases section at GBAtemp will be removed to speed up the site. Why? Well, because of the new major DS game releases (e.g. Pokemon Heart Gold/Soul Silver, Scribblenauts, etc.), it will slow down the site.

Also, to make faster the site is to get G-Online down.

That's my suggestion.


----------



## Oh Really? (Sep 14, 2009)

Its not the releases that slow it down, its all the noobs who cry about what to do next in Pokemon and ask retarded questions like "can i hack scribblenauts".


----------



## antonkan (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh Really? said:
			
		

> Its not the releases that slow it down, its all the noobs who cry about what to do next in Pokemon and ask retarded questions like "can i hack scribblenauts".


Of course it will slow down the site for some major DS game releases. I want the NDS Releases section will get down to speed up the website.


----------



## Oh Really? (Sep 14, 2009)

...No
A popular game being released takes up no more space than any other game. Boxart, release info, ect. (You are talking about the thing in the middle of the homepage, correct?)
Like I said before, its all the people discussing the game that slows down the site. Taking down the release info will do nothing, people will still discuss it. And if you want to get rid of that, you might as well not have a forum at all

edit: oh and what happens when a big wii game gets released? Should they take out the wii releases too?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Oh Really? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i doubt that will help because it wont stop everyone saying OMG how do i fix pokemon or OMG M&L 3 don't work i need a fix...if they could keep everything in 1 thread it might help but people are creating so many topics about the same thing its ridiculous.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh Really? said:
			
		

> edit: oh and what happens when a big wii game gets released? Should they take out the wii releases too?
> Hopefully it will not.
> 
> 
> ...


In the future days, some noobs of GBAtemp will do that. Taking down NDS Releases section will be a nice idea because it will be faster the site.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Oh Really? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but if they take down the release sections everyone will have to go other sites to find release info and as elixerdream has stated before the more traffic GBATemp gets the better for the sponsors of GBATemp.


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 14, 2009)

Should have a character/word cap then to prevent spam influxes.


----------



## m3rox (Sep 14, 2009)

Worst.  Suggestion.  Ever...

If you take away the DS game releases, you take away the majority of the site's visitors.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 14, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> but if they take down the release sections everyone will have to go other sites to find release info and as elixerdream has stated before the more traffic GBATemp gets the better for the sponsors of GBATemp.
> Yeah, for sure.
> 
> QUOTE(m3rox @ Sep 13 2009, 07:50 PM) Worst.  Suggestion.  Ever...
> ...


What? You want to take away? No, OK?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 14, 2009)

Just as soon I thought you gave up the life of an idiot, you came back to prove me wrong!


----------



## antonkan (Sep 14, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Just as soon I thought you gave up the life of an idiot, you came back to prove me wrong!


About what?


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 14, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> benjaminlibl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 all hope is lost. 

as for taking the NDS releases down...meh won't happen. Problem comes with when many guests come and start to F5 to see if a patch has been released for a specific game.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 14, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the future days, some noobs of GBAtemp will do that. Taking down NDS Releases section will be a nice idea because it will be speed the site, *to protect the noobs at GBAtemp from spammin g out the new major DS game releases.*


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 14, 2009)

Then they could check their favorite rom site come back to gbatemp to ask for patches and spamming that too? ATM you're only thinking that gbatemp has releases? Other sites have them too. Think outside the box.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

we should stop posting or visiting the site and that would help

gbatemp needs traffic
if always just the regulars visit gbatemp
gbatemp will die
think about it why i say that


----------



## antonkan (Sep 14, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> we should stop posting or visiting the site and that would help
> 
> gbatemp needs traffic
> if always just the regulars visit gbatemp
> ...


Remember, some noobs at GBAtemp may spam or asking questions in the new major DS game releases in the NDS Releases section, and it will slow the site, even in the future.

So I want the NDS Releases section down to speed up the site, and will prevent noobs stop asking questions or spam in that section.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

they will just create new sections to spam in so its a lose lose situation


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

Antokan,
NDS release section serves that purpose!
if w/o that thread/section
you will see all the spam threads spamming all the sub forums!
won't that create a lot more work for the mods ?

EDIT: you are not here long enough to witness that

i do understand what are you trying to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what would be better is the maturity of the gamers/visitors/members!
up till today, even i could play mario i would be happy! if not just wait..thats my mentality!
is not like i will die now if i don't get to play it~! if i am that desperate i will pay for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but not everyone thinks like me!! they will spam, cry and bug for their fix!

furtheremore, talking about site slow down? i was told by someone is not because of our server sucks!
actually from what i know our server is a BEAST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is the program we use here is not meant to handle the load of traffic~! i was told that Narin had tweaked the program abit but still whatever we are using is not effective to handle such load!
i am not good at this stuff maybe someone could add in or correct what i just said


----------



## dice (Sep 14, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> So I want the NDS Releases section down to speed up the site, and will prevent noobs stop asking questions or spam in that section.



Not gonna happen.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's my suggestion that the NDS Releases section at GBAtemp will be removed to speed up the site. Why? Well, because of the new major DS game releases (e.g. Pokemon Heart Gold/Soul Silver, Scribblenauts, etc.), it will slow down the site.

Also, to make faster the site is to get G-Online down.

That's my suggestion.


----------



## Islay (Sep 14, 2009)

Why not just do a noob hunt, kill all the old  inactive accounts, and month old posts "not stickyed" that are dead. that could help.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 14, 2009)

....
I'm starting to lose faith in the human race...


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 14, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> ....
> I'm starting to lose faith in the human race...


dude i think god has lost faith in the human race


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> ....
> I'm starting to lose faith in the human race...


If you lose faith in the human race who will you have faith in?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 14, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously Cats!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! maybe I'll join you in putting my faith in cats haha


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 14, 2009)

I disagree.  If anything has to go, it should be the Wii section.  Handheld gaming ftw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:  I'm not dissing the Wii, but it's not fair that you blame all the site's slowdowns on DS releases.  The Wii - Hacking and Backup Loader boards are usually more popular.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I disagree.  If anything has to go, it should be the Wii section.  Handheld gaming ftw!


I Agree with you the Wii isn't even that good there's too many games that aren't for gamers.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 14, 2009)

infact, i realised wii section's activity is higher than DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sometimes the DS section would just go hibernate for weeks
is only when some games like MLRPG3 or pokemon is out
we get some new life on the DS forum


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

just an opinion though i really don't like the Wii i bought one for my daughter(i bought a couple games for myself) but after that it serves more use as a foot stool then a gaming system(don't actually use it as that just saying) lol it just collects dust because there aren't many games of interest on the Wii

Edit:then on the DS i play it pretty much everyday its just overall more enjoyable and also i think Nintendo's consoles haven't been good since N64.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 14, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> just an opinion though i really don't like the Wii i bought one for my daughter(i bought a couple games for myself) but after that it serves more use as a foot stool then a gaming system(don't actually use it as that just saying) lol it just collects dust because there aren't many games of interest on the Wii
> 
> Edit:then on the DS i play it pretty much everyday its just overall more enjoyable and also i think Nintendo's consoles haven't been good since N64.


Your opinion != opinion of others, some people rely on the wii release list.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 14, 2009)

I've had another great idea!  Google could save on a lot of traffic if they removed the search engine from google.com, it would stop all the people who visit google for the search engine from using up all the bandwidth.


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 14, 2009)

It's more because of the guests.
We've got around 2-10 TIMES more guests than users on temp.


----------



## Technik (Sep 14, 2009)

Which gives us more money from the sponsors for things like bandwith to hold all this.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 14, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> just an opinion though i really don't like the Wii i bought one for my daughter(i bought a couple games for myself) but after that it serves more use as a foot stool then a gaming system(don't actually use it as that just saying) lol it just collects dust because there aren't many games of interest on the Wii
> Opinion void as you've cleary paid no attention to the Wii scene this year.  The topics don't "collect dust" as there are many posts for most topics, and 8/10 posts are relevent to the game unlike the DS ones which seem to have the same 4chan shit you people must post.  Taking away the Wii section away just because YOU don't like the Wii is just stupid and elitist.
> 
> Hell most weeks the Wii releases look more interesting than the DS ones.
> ...


Way to take away the main point of the forum to the newcomers.  Also us long time members like to discuss the games there, take away the NDS release sections and instead we'll have a shit ton more topics elsewhere than usual and it'll be a bigger mess than it usually is.


----------

